# Resume



## laurah1302 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys
Can anyone recommend a person or company in Brisbane/Logan area of Queensland that write resumes mines very British wording would love to make it more Australian 

Thanks


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

We are not in that area but more than happy to conduct a free assessment and let you know how we can help. Email or call us.

John


----------



## podari (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi John
I'm interested to. But no any mail or number. Tnx


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Podari,

Do you mean you can't find our details? They can be found here:

Contact Details - The Writing Wizards, Townsville

Regards

John


----------

